# Far Cry use gamepad??



## doghart (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm pretty new to PC gaming and quite can't get the keyboard/mouse thing so I bought a USB gamepad which is similar to a PS2 controller.

USB port recognizes it and says it's installed.

I am trying to setup the game 'FarCry', by going into the conrol options and changing the standard ASWD to the controller, but it is not working. Does the game have to support a joystick/gamepad?

when i try to change the controls it says to enter the new key for the control i want, for example to move forward is default 'w' I double click it and it asks for the new control so I push forward on the joystick and nothing happens.

I know the mouse/keyboard is a better more accurate control, but I have been playing PS2 for years and am pretty used to this setup.

any help or is an old dog stuck learning a new trick?

system: AMD 64 3200, 1GB mem, WinXP home, 160GB 7200 HD, Plextor 8x dvd burner & Sony 52x CDr/rw. USB2.0 and firewire.

thanks from a PC gaming newb!!

D


----------



## doghart (Dec 20, 2001)

anyone?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Apparently, FarCry doesn't have very good joystick support....I searched their forums, and found a suggestion to use this program, it lets you use the joystick in place of other keys, you can completely program it...I would assume that it will work with a gamepad to, but I can't say for sure....either way, it's worth a shot. Personally, I would start practicing with the keybaord and mouse, but it's your call.


----------



## doghart (Dec 20, 2001)

Thanks

I will try it out.

D


----------

